# Tanks



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm hearing reports of army tanks in Maadi (Ennahda street). I guess in readiness for tomorrow. I have seen a lot of police patrols -yes really- around New Cairo over the last week or so.

Have you noticed any increase in security forces where you are?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard tonight .... military and police do not get the vote.. we phoned an Egyptian who told us this is correct and that Sadat brought the ruling in,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No increase where I am however I never go into Zamalek without seeing turck loads of police parked in Brazil St near the garage,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I heard tonight .... military and police do not get the vote.. we phoned an Egyptian who told us this is correct and that Sadat brought the ruling in,


yes, that's correct. However, I don't think the rule stops them from campaigning for their favourite candidate


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

APCs and trucks have been stationed in Rehab since January 2011, no change there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> yes, that's correct. However, I don't think the rule stops them from campaigning for their favourite candidate





you have got to admit the past blighters certainly covered their backs,


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

They're for directing traffic....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> They're for directing traffic....


they need tanks to direct traffic? :confused2: whatever happened to the traffic police?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

By directing traffic you mean the guys who stands on the Autostrad in the morning waving us on with "little" hand movements irrespective of the fact that we are stuck and not moving, because trucks are blocking the road waiting for diesel at the petrol stations? I will include that into my book about Egypt. The POWER OF THE WAVING HAND!!:confused2:


----------

